# Small Sample of Our Fleet



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a small sample of our fleet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nothing small about that fleet! Where are you guys out of?:waving:


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Wheeling, IL

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

VERYY NICEE! Hope to see more pics!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. How many peices of equipment are in your fleet?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

28 Dump Trucks
29 Pick Ups
7 Shovel Crew Vans
3 Supervisor’s Trucks
28 Skid Steer Loaders
7 Wheel Loaders
3 Sidewalk Tractors


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

kmbertog;1070116 said:


> 28 dump trucks
> 29 pick ups
> 7 shovel crew vans
> 3 supervisor's trucks
> ...


holy $h!t!


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

So I take it you plow part/if not all of the city?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

C&T Landscaping;1070181 said:


> So I take it you plow part/if not all of the city?


We do many accounts in the city of Chicago... Mostly Harris and 5th/3rd banks.

Lots of multi-family/commercial accounts in the surrounding suburbs of Chicago. Some private residential work during snow as well.

Thank you all for your response. My dad founded the company when he was in high school in 1974 and it has grown from 1 truck/1 trailer landscape maintenance to what we are today.

In a snow event, 125-150 personnel total... Between plow trucks/salt trucks and shoveling crew.

In addition, multiple schools and churches (mostly where we keep our large wheel loaders like our Caterpillar and Dresser loaders) Caterpillar has Daniels blade w/ hydraulic wings. When fully open, blade is 16 foot.... Dresser loaders have both boxes and plows w/ hydraulic wings, though not as large as the plow for the Cat. Straight blades and SnoWolf QuickTatch boxes for most of the New Holland skidsteer tractors.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

KMBertog;1070186 said:


> We do many accounts in the city of Chicago... Mostly Harris and 5th/3rd banks.
> 
> Lots of multi-family/commercial accounts in the surrounding suburbs of Chicago. Some private residential work during snow as well.
> 
> ...


Thats alot of equipment, holy ****


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys should really take the time to take a annual "fleet picture" with all the equipment at 1 site...


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Please keep the pics comming


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I wish i could have all that equipment someday!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Hey we're expanding our fleet and thinking of adding machinery. I've run Skidloaders and backhoes before but I don't know much about the heavy machinery. I like the wheel loaders and loaders you have. Could you give me some advice on getting into heavy machinery (used to own an 80's backhoe but got rid of it and haven't replaced it yet). Looks like you might have some experience.


----------



## Farmerjohn (Oct 28, 2008)

Quite the fleet, I took a moment to look at your comapany website, You hold high standards on your work it is all a marverl, Gives a person somethign to aspire to


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Snowwww!!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

incredibly impressive, i drooled all over my keyboard now


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

All i can say is, i can only dream of being that big.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

*More Pics!*



justinizzi;1070295 said:


> Please keep the pics comming


Some more pics for you all to enjoy!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

KMBertog;1070116 said:


> 28 Dump Trucks
> 29 Pick Ups
> 7 Shovel Crew Vans
> 3 Supervisor's Trucks
> ...


Some citys don't have that big of a fleet.
Nice job.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Lux Lawn;1071592 said:


> Some citys don't have that big of a fleet.
> Nice job.


Thank you!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

are all the personnel your employees? if not , how many headaches do you have making sure evryone gets where they should?
steve


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

xtreem3d;1071624 said:


> are all the personnel your employees? if not , how many headaches do you have making sure evryone gets where they should?
> steve


Of all the employees that report for snow events, 90% or so directly report to our company.

The rest are VERY reliable sub-contractors. We can't chance on any unknowns.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Is that a 924G Cat? Love it when more cat wheel loader guys show up here! Take lots of pics and videos this winter! I want to see that Daniels plow in action! We run 14' protechs on ours but would like to get a angle blade of some sort also. Nice looking fleet man!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Crazy huge fleet. I think we need to see some more pictures


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

KMBertog;1070186 said:


> We do many accounts in the city of Chicago... Mostly Harris and 5th/3rd banks.
> 
> Lots of multi-family/commercial accounts in the surrounding suburbs of Chicago. Some private residential work during snow as well.
> 
> ...


How you likey the Snow Wolf plows. Thinking of one for my skid, do they hold up well?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

4x4Farmer;1071687 said:


> Is that a 924G Cat? Love it when more cat wheel loader guys show up here! Take lots of pics and videos this winter! I want to see that Daniels plow in action! We run 14' protechs on ours but would like to get a angle blade of some sort also. Nice looking fleet man!


Yes it is! We keep the bucket on it when it's in the yard but when it's snowtime hellooooooooooo 16' Daniels Blade!

Thanks for the props!

I am in the process of telling my dad that we need videos/better pics of our equipment. when it comes about i will post!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got to say man, you have an awesome fleet! I look forward to having a fleet of that size in the near future. I'm wondering, what do you do for truck to truck communication? Cell phones, 2 way radios? Do you also do sanding for your lots? Or is that sub contracted. Keep it going!!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

KMBertog;1070062 said:


> Here's a small sample of our fleet.


Nice set up ... 
The top right pic in the first post, If that's in Northbrook, i plow the lot right next to you. The Tech building.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i want to see a group shot with all you trucks together, but nice pictures so far keep em coming


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

plowmaster07;1073750 said:


> I've got to say man, you have an awesome fleet! I look forward to having a fleet of that size in the near future. I'm wondering, what do you do for truck to truck communication? Cell phones, 2 way radios? Do you also do sanding for your lots? Or is that sub contracted. Keep it going!!


All drivers/operators have cell phones and report directly to the main office after each site is completed. From there we dispatch salt trucks to appropriate locations that we know have been plowed for the final time.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

You need more pics!!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Couple more pics


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

*Getting ready!*

Getting some of the skid steers ready for winter since landscape season is winding down. As you can see we keep some of the plows stored on the top of the shipping container, and then leave the tractor buckets up there during the winter.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Where'd you pickup the shipping container, and how much did it run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

erkoehler;1076797 said:


> Where'd you pickup the shipping container, and how much did it run you if you don't mind me asking?


I will have to get back to you on that. We have about 6 of them in the yard of that same size and I believe we purchased them all at the same time.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Craigslist $1200-1800......let me know if you have a cheaper source.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's some nice stuff you have there! Hope you have a great winter this year!


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Beautiful Fleet, I'm just starting out. Have about 4 years expirience plowing, 1st year with my own stuff. any words of wisdom?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's our newest toys. 3 more New Holland skid steer loaders. All with SnoWolf Quick Tatch boxes.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

*More Pics!*

Here's a couple more for you guys.... A couple of the tractors in the yard... The trucks that have the plows on already are those that are used strictly as backup equipment in blizzard situations, or if we have any breakdowns in the middle of a storm. We reserve anywhere from 8 to 10 older trucks as "backup" equipment.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

WIPensFan;1073066 said:


> How you likey the Snow Wolf plows. Thinking of one for my skid, do they hold up well?


Love them. Wouldn't use anything else on my tractors other than Diamond push boxes or Daniels for the larger loaders. Hold up like champions.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

KMBertog;1079567 said:


> Love them. Wouldn't use anything else on my tractors other than Diamond push boxes or Daniels for the larger loaders. Hold up like champions.


Thanks.:salute:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you guys going to be looking to sell off any of the back up trucks this winter?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

the new boss 92;1084566 said:


> you guys going to be looking to sell off any of the back up trucks this winter?


We might. Depends on if we buy anything new before then... Usually we will sell on EBay when we do get rid of equipment.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking Fleet! You will love your snow wolf fast-tach pushers, we do! Do you get your machines/plows from Martin implement? Keep the pics coming, Good luck this season.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice stuff! Keep up the hard work!


----------

